# Gaggia Swing housing removal



## Allnm (Feb 21, 2011)

I posted this a few months ago on the Gaggia forum but got no reply, so I am trying here. I need to replace the steam knob on my Gaggia Platinum Swing but cant figure out how to remove the housing. I got the top off and all the screws I could see out,but it wont come off.

A bit of advice how to take the cover of properly will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Allan


----------

